

When Is a Set Better Than an Array in Ruby? - dpaluy
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2012/09/04/when-is-a-set-better-than-an-array-in-ruby/

======
dpaluy
Avdi Grimm post about Set [http://devblog.avdi.org/2012/08/27/array-set-
operations-in-r...](http://devblog.avdi.org/2012/08/27/array-set-operations-
in-ruby/)

